# When to change angel of solar panels?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I plan on only changing the angel of my solar panels 4 times a year for
Winter / Summer and Spring / Fall

What are the correct dates for this?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I change mine monthly & its 5 degrees per month.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm at 29degrees, 22minutes so might as well say 30 degrees.

My monthly adjustments are as follows:
Dec 45
Jan 40
Feb 35
Mar 30
Apr 25
May 20
June 15
July 20
Aug 25
Sept 30
Oct 35
Nov 40

I loose atleast 10% per month if I don't adjust monthly. I can't afford to loose that much power every month.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You do the math here. I've a 520watt system. First month I don't adjust I would loose about 50 watts for the month. Second month at 20% I would loose about 100 watts for the month. The amount of amphours lost over those two months is substantial.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I received a PM asking how they do off grid with non adjustable panels. Simple answer is they put up so many panels & are adjusted for winter when there is the least amount of sunlight per day. Difference in the winter & summer angles are compensated by the number of hours of sunlight in summer.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There is a market for a mount system that does this with the push of a button, but it's cost prohibitive. Since I'm rarely at home (under solar power) in the winter months I don't even move them.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I need a solid 500 watts for what I use my solar power for. So I have 770 watts to make it easy.
I was hopping to just adjust the panels with the seasons. For now I just use the power to run
the lights and all the small stuff TV, Computer and that sort of thing. When SHTF I could tweak it
and get more use out of it. But for now it's being used but sort of on stand by.
I don't think I ever get below 12.4 volts and that's not that often. When I added the two 235 watt
panels it really put me over the hump. I went from 300 watts to 770 watts even with the extra batteries
keeping up is really easy now.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The voltage is just a threshold point that allows amperage threw the controller. The key factor in solar is how much amphours your batteries store, how much you draw, & how much your solar system sends back to the batteries.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I use the voltage as sort of a gauge to let me know where I am at with the batteries.
I have a gauge in the house so I can tell where I'm at. I hope to build in the gauge
and a 12 volt outlet in the kitchen somewhere. It's nice to have an idea without going
outside to look.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

This is what I use for setting my angles.

http://www.harborfreight.com/dial-gauge-angle-finder-34214.html#sf


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> This is what I use for setting my angles.
> 
> Angle Finder w/ Dial Gauge


Yes you showed them to someone and I saw them. I also bought one the same day.

If you are thinking of putting up solar panels BUY ONE of these. they are great 
thank you HuntingHawk


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I use this web site.
Optimum Tilt of Solar Panels


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure glad yall mentioned this. My solar security light seems to be not charging up very good. I climbed up on the lawn chair and pointed it more toward the Sun. Thanks. Nearly fell off and broke my neck. Yall are special.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Go out at local noon (not daylight savings time noon) and hold a beer can on your panel. If you see a shadow above it, make the panels more vertical. If you see a shadow below it, make them more horizontal. It isn't rocket science, and you don't need special tools. Anything that will stick up 90 degrees from the panel will work: beer can, toilet plunger, GI Joe, whatever.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

great tip. Sounds like boy scouts sorta.


----------

